# Flowering Cherry Tree Wood



## Cliff H. (Apr 8, 2008)

I have an co-worker who is going to take down an apple tree  8) and a cherry tree.   8) 

I asked him if the cherry tree was a flowering tree or a fruit tree.  He thinks it is a flowering tree but is not sure and is going to ask the owner.

My general rule is Fruits and Nuts only for smoking bbq.

What do ya'll think ?


----------



## Unity (Apr 8, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I have an co-worker who is going to take down an apple tree  8) and a cherry tree.   8)
> 
> I asked him if the cherry tree was a flowering tree or a fruit tree.  He thinks it is a flowering tree but is not sure and is going to ask the owner.
> 
> ...


They gotta flower to make fruit. 

--John
(It's in the rules.)


----------



## CarolinaQue (Apr 11, 2008)

Depends on what type of cherry also. A wild or black cherry flowers, but is very good for bbq wood. A tame or live cherry tree also flowers but is not suitable for cooking.

Tim


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 11, 2008)

From what I am being told, this tree has a thin bark and puts on a very small berry looking fruit.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Apr 12, 2008)

I would steer clear from it. Sounds like a tame cherry to me. Wild cherry has a bark that looks like a pine bark, but tighter and smaller squares.

Tim


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh Happy Day.     

The owner said he remembered this tree making cherries at one time.  It has made less and less fruit over the years.

This wood is beautiful.  Maybe I should make some clocks out of it rather than bbq.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/25 ... good-times


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 17, 2008)

I wanted to share something with you all.

The following is e-mail exchange between the folks at Smokinlicious and myself.


Hello,

Cliff H. here,

I am one of the BBQ Central regulars.

I have a load of cherry wood that I intend to use for smoking meat
once it is seasoned but I seem to be confused as to whether or not
this type of cherry tree will be good for bbq or not.

Could you please look at this thread and view the pics and tell me if
this wood is ok for smoking meat.

It is a fruit tree for sure.  I have verified that much.  It looks like
a larger version of the cherry tree I have in my yard.  There is a pic
of that tree also.

end


Cliff,

OK - I believe you have a Chokecherry tree, scientific name Prunus
Virginiana L.  I am basing this opinion on the bark coloring and the
 knot
pattern of the wood.  This tree is part of the Rosaceae or Rose family.

Regarding use of this wood for smoking or natural grilling, it would be
best to remove all the bark and attempt to get at the pure heartwood of
the logs. The only real toxicity risk to humans with this tree is the
leaves.  That can cause some skin issues.

Please note that Chokecherry is not as sweet as Black Cherry, Rum
 Cherry,
or Wild Red Cherry.  You will need to experiment on whether you will
 need
to mix this wood with a sweeter wood in order to get the flavor you
desire.  Experiment!  It won't hurt.

Now, regarding your comment to let the wood "season" - don't!  Unless
 you
are intending to only cook at higher temperatures, by allowing the wood
 to
sit and lose moisture, you will be left with a highly flammable wood.
  I
am making the assumption that you may want to smoke with the wood.  If
 so,
attempt to rid the wood of the bark, get at the  premium wood core, and
cut into the chunk or log sizes that you can use.  Store any unused
 wood
in a cool, dry location that is away from direct sunlight.

Hope all this information helps with your decision.  Provide me with
 some
feedback on the flavor result.  We love tracking different species from
around the world.

Thanks for the question and for providing the pictures!

"Bon-Bar-B-Q!"
Dr. Smoke


end


With your permission, I would like to make your response public on
 the bbq central forum.




Cliff,

You have my permission to post this response.  Hope it helps others who
might have varieties of cherry wood available.

Dr. Smoke






These folks are the CSI team of the bbq wood world.


----------

